# Hello. Has anyone been able to receive "FREE HD FOR LIFE" after contract started?



## SHOWCASE (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello. Has anyone been able to receive "FREE HD" after contract? 
I called directv last night asking for FREE HD FOR LIFE. I was told "Directv can offer you FREE HD FOR LIFE" only if you sign up for automatic payment" i laughed; :lol: :nono: I will never sign up for automatic payment.

Anyone with success signing up for 'FREE HD FOR LIFE" after contract started with out adding automatic payment?

I have the directv premier package.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I don't think you will be successful without auto-pay. You do have choices..

Change providers
Add Auto-Pay
Pay for HD
Drop HD


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

:welcome_s to DBStalk.

Simply put, no, the HD Free for Life offer is only available when you first activate. However, there IS an HD free for 24 months offer avail to existing customers, but only with ABP (Auto Bill Pay).


----------



## kcaudiofx (Dec 27, 2009)

SHOWCASE said:


> Hello. Has anyone been able to receive "FREE HD" after contract?
> I called directv last night asking for FREE HD FOR LIFE. I was told "Directv can offer you FREE HD FOR LIFE" only if you sign up for automatic payment" i laughed; :lol: :nono: I will never sign up for automatic payment.
> 
> Anyone with success signing up for 'FREE HD FOR LIFE" after contract started with out adding automatic payment?
> ...


Its only good if you agree to auto bill pay.. I myself also cant stand auto bill pay but to save me $120 a year ill do it  and I like how D* does their Auto Bill Pay, you KNOW every month WHEN it will be taken out.. But I do have customers that just refuse auto bill pay and are willing to pay that $10.00 a month.. Its all a personal choice, but I have NEVER heard anyone getting free hd WITHOUT auto bill pay..


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I concur with the other posts. Both Dish and Directv are requiring auto bill pay to get the free HD promos. I think $120 off a year for auto bill pay is not a bad deal.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

convem24 said:


> I concur with the other posts. Both Dish and Directv are requiring auto bill pay to get the free HD promos. I think $120 off a year for auto bill pay is not a bad deal.


Yep. It's all about give and take...


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

Hello. I bundle DIRECTV with my QWEST phone bill.

I got the free HD for 2 years, works for me.

My QWEST bill isn't autopay, I get a paper bill every month. :lol:
Goodbye.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

johns70 said:


> I got the free HD for 2 years, works for me.
> My QWEST bill isn't autopay, I get a paper bill every month. :lol:


Integrated billing through QWEST/Verizon/AT&T/Frontier still counts as automatic payment to DirecTV, since it is still automatically billed to the telco.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

xmetalx said:


> Integrated billing through QWEST/Verizon/AT&T/Frontier still counts as automatic payment to DirecTV, since it is still automatically billed to the telco.


Yep...great ain't it.

I not only got the free HD for 2 years (and no telling what will be happening then), but I get a $5 a month "bundled discount" from the phone company for letting them bill me for D*.....

They (phone company) actually take off $20 a month for me letting them bill me for home phone, cell phone, internet service, and D*.....


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't understand the aversion to autopay. Earn points on your CC and save $120 per annum. Just watch your bill. Unless you change programming every month, its pretty easy to keep track of.

If the worst happens and you are charged incorrectly you can dispute it with the CC company and they normally reverse the charges.


----------



## gary900 (Feb 16, 2009)

Glad I stumbled onto this thread. I have had auto-pay for a while now so I just called them up and got 2 yrs HD for free. Two hundred and fourty bucks I can spend on something else now!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Just use a credit card and not a debit card and you should be fine.


----------



## TNMUSTANG (Mar 3, 2010)

I called them on another issue last month, and asked about the HD free thing. Was told I had to sign up for auto pay. I refused to do that, (I got burned real bad on bellsouth with autopay and couldn't stop a $50 collect charge from jail that my brother in law made.to us, not knowing the amount at the time and I wanted to refused to pay it)....but the rep did give me 6 months free HD to think about it!!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

kcaudiofx said:


> Its only good if you agree to auto bill pay.. I myself also cant stand auto bill pay but to save me $120 a year ill do it  and I like how D* does their Auto Bill Pay, you KNOW every month WHEN it will be taken out.. But I do have customers that just refuse auto bill pay and are willing to pay that $10.00 a month.. Its all a personal choice, but I have NEVER heard anyone getting free hd WITHOUT auto bill pay..


I have HD free for 24 months without auto-pay. My DirecTV billing is through Verizon, but I don't have auto-pay with Verizon either.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Some of you may already know this, but if you are considering auto-pay, there is a difference between using a debit card and a credit card. With a credit card, they auto-deduct the payment the day the bill comes out. With a debit card, they auto-deduct the bill on the due date (so you get a week or so to look at the charges). At least that’s how it behaved for me when I switched a couple of months ago from my credit card to my debit card.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Getteau said:


> Some of you may already know this, but if you are considering auto-pay, there is a difference between using a debit card and a credit card. With a credit card, they auto-deduct the payment the day the bill comes out. With a debit card, they auto-deduct the bill on the due date (so you get a week or so to look at the charges). At least that's how it behaved for me when I switched a couple of months ago from my credit card to my debit card.


I would NEVER use a debit card to pay an auto bill.. If they make a mistake (although I have not seen one yet, but still) your out your money till they get around to fixing it.. If they make a mistake on your credit card, no worries, just contest it till its fixed and your not out your money till then. I don;t understand why anyone would give anyone control of their money, when they can use a credit card and keep all the control for themselves... and check and make sure they are actually deducting the right amount before before you actually pay the credit card bill. (plus, I also get more points for money back that way on my card)


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I would never use a debit card to pay ANYTHING. I really cannot understand why anyone uses them at all. Cloning and PIN theft are relatively easy and you have little recourse. The money is taken out of your account immediately.

Credit cards allow one months grace for payment, 100% buyer protection and normally you can earn points.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

peano said:


> I would never use a debit card to pay ANYTHING. I really cannot understand why anyone uses them at all. Cloning and PIN theft are relatively easy and you have little recourse. The money is taken out of your account immediately.
> 
> Credit cards allow one months grace for payment, 100% buyer protection and normally you can earn points.


I once got ripped off for 400 something bucks on my debit card called the bank and got my money back in two days same as credit.I have credit cards but i don't like using them unless i am really broke because i usually pay the minimum and it ends up costing me a million billion bucks.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

gfrang said:


> ....i usually pay the minimum and it ends up costing me a million billion bucks.


Treat it like a debit card. Don't buy things you don't have money in the bank to pay for.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

peano said:


> Treat it like a debit card. Don't buy things you don't have money in the bank to pay for.


Yea i can charge on a credit card and pay it off on my debit card.

Actually i did that one time,i called and got a good deal on a lawn tractor transferred money from savings to checking
went down and my debit card was declined, i forgot it takes a business day to go through clearing house.So i whipped out a credit card paid for the tractor and wen i got the first bill i called in and paid it off whit my debit card.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

gfrang said:


> I once got ripped off for 400 something bucks on my debit card called the bank and got my money back in two days same as credit.I have credit cards but i don't like using them unless i am really broke *because i usually pay the minimum and it ends up costing me a million billion bucks*.


I've told you at least 1000 times, stop exaggerating.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

kcaudiofx said:


> Its all a personal choice, but I have NEVER heard anyone getting free hd WITHOUT auto bill pay..


Never say never. I'm a long-time customer who signed up for the free HD for 24 months promo when it first came out, and I'm not on auto pay. So far I've received five free months of HD.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

peano said:


> I don't understand the aversion to autopay.


Well, 99% of the time you should be OK. It's that other 1%, which can be a huge PITA, that I'm avoiding by not doing auto pay. Here's a scenario that's hypothetical, but certainly not outside the realm of possibility:

1. Sign up for auto pay to take advantage of free HD promo.
2. At some later time, you return a leased receiver to DirecTV for whatever reason (exchange for another receiver, cancelling service, etc.).
3. DirecTV claims that they never received the box and want you to pay the unreasonable (and unfairly assessed) non-return fee.
4. You justifiably refuse to pay the non-return fee for the receiver that you returned.
5. Conveniently for DirecTV, they have your credit card info. thanks to your enrollment in auto pay. The charge for the allegedly non-returned receiver goes on your credit card.
6. You dispute the bogus charge with your friendly bank, and it is temporarily reversed pending the result of an investigation.
7. The bank finds in DirecTV's favor and the charge is put back on your credit card. Now you get to fight with your bank and DirecTV.

Likely? No.
Possible? Yes, as long as DirecTV has that credit card information.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

dcandmc, your scenario is HIGHLY unlikely, if not impossible.. If you return a receiver, get the tracking number before you send it. Keep track of it!! If Fedex shows it has been delivered, call back and ask for the Non-Return Fee to be credited.. (it's normally credited automatically within 5 days of return of the reciever)


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Directv started their FREE HD offer about a month or after I signed up. When I called and asked about getting it I was told I didn't qualify even though I had autopay and whatever else they wanted me to do. They never said why I didn't qualify but I can guess it was because I was already getting other deals like the FREE HD-DVR and HD Receiver ($300 value) and Free Starz/Showtime for 3 months at the time. I think I was also still under the 3 month trial of HD Extra Pack at the time.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

dcandmc said:


> Well, 99% of the time you should be OK. It's that other 1%, which can be a huge PITA, that I'm avoiding by not doing auto pay. Here's a scenario that's hypothetical, but certainly not outside the realm of possibility:
> 
> 1. Sign up for auto pay to take advantage of free HD promo.
> 2. At some later time, you return a leased receiver to DirecTV for whatever reason (exchange for another receiver, cancelling service, etc.).
> ...


DirecTV already has the majority of people's credit card numbers on record, so this can happen without autopay anyway. You pretty much have to give them a credit card in order to get their service installed (a few people find ways around this but most don't). Also I think it may be in the Terms of Service that you are supposed to have a credit card on file with them (if you cancel the card they have on record you are supposed to call and give them a new card).

That said it is highly unlikely that if you were to dispute the charge the credit card would side with them.

Not to mention at least with the credit card it is relatively easy to dispute the charge. If you were to have used a debit card, or checking account it is much more difficult to get your money back.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

When they started the promo, a couple of months after I re-upd, I called them and said I saw the deal, had auto pay, and heard there was a deal for me. The gave me $10 off for 24 months.

Ive ALWAYS had auto pay, and these paranoid fears are just not warranted.


----------



## Floyd (Nov 10, 2004)

xmetalx said:


> If you return a receiver, get the tracking number before you send it. Keep track of it!! If Fedex shows it has been delivered, call back and ask for the Non-Return Fee to be credited


I had a receiver go bad last week. Dtv sent me a replacement receiver with instructions to put the old receiver into the box the new one arrived in and place the included shipping label on the box. I took it to the post office, since the label said USPS on it, and the post office took the box, I asked for a tracking # and they said that since it was pre-paid there was no receipt, and thus, no tracking #. Perhaps I should have copied the label before using it, but that wouldn't prove that I took the box to the post office. There was a big line at the post office, so I didn't want to waste time arguing with the clerk, who should know his job better that I do.
If Dtv doesn't get the package, or there is a snafu in the return department, I take a bath.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Floyd said:


> I had a receiver go bad last week. Dtv sent me a replacement receiver with instructions to put the old receiver into the box the new one arrived in and place the included shipping label on the box. I took it to the post office, since the label said USPS on it, and the post office took the box, I asked for a tracking # and they said that since it was pre-paid there was no receipt, and thus, no tracking #. Perhaps I should have copied the label before using it, but that wouldn't prove that I took the box to the post office. There was a big line at the post office, so I didn't want to waste time arguing with the clerk, who should know his job better that I do.
> If Dtv doesn't get the package, or there is a snafu in the return department, I take a bath.


If you had read the directions, you would have seen the part that reads:
"Tear off receipt tab on the bottom of the return shipping label and keep for your records."

That had your tracking info on it. :nono2:


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> If you had read the directions, you would have seen the part that reads:
> "Tear off receipt tab on the bottom of the return shipping label and keep for your records."
> 
> That had your tracking info on it. :nono2:


In some areas of the country DirecTV has instituted a hybrid return system. The box is dropped off at a local post office, and USPS then ships it to a UPS or FedEX collection point (can't remember which). The receipt tab that you speak of has the UPS/FedEx tracking number on it. There is absolutely no way to track the box while it is in custody of the USPS, or to confirm that it was in fact delivered into the hands of a USPS clerk. If the box gets lost before it makes it to the UPS/FedEx collection point (which in my case is two states away), the customer is SOL.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

xmetalx said:


> dcandmc, your scenario is HIGHLY unlikely, if not impossible.. If you return a receiver, get the tracking number before you send it. Keep track of it!! If Fedex shows it has been delivered, call back and ask for the Non-Return Fee to be credited.. (it's normally credited automatically within 5 days of return of the reciever)


See my post #30 above.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> DirecTV already has the majority of people's credit card numbers on record, so this can happen without autopay anyway. You pretty much have to give them a credit card in order to get their service installed (a few people find ways around this but most don't). Also I think it may be in the Terms of Service that you are supposed to have a credit card on file with them (if you cancel the card they have on record you are supposed to call and give them a new card).
> 
> That said it is highly unlikely that if you were to dispute the charge the credit card would side with them.
> 
> Not to mention at least with the credit card it is relatively easy to dispute the charge. If you were to have used a debit card, or checking account it is much more difficult to get your money back.


I've been with DirecTV for nearly 14 years. The credit card that they had on file for me has long since expired, and I have not been asked to provide updated credit card information. If I was to be asked, I would refuse. I have never been late with a monthly payment. Is DirecTV willing to lose a long-time customer with a perfect payment record over refusal to have a valid credit card on file? I don't know, but hopefully it won't come to that.

You're right, it's unlikely (I don't know if I would say "highly") that if I were to dispute the credit card charge of a non-return fee that the bank would side with DirecTV. The way I look at it, by not using auto pay and not having a credit card on file with DirecTV, I guarantee that not only will my bank never side with DirecTV in a credit card dispute, there will never be a dispute in the first place!


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I called D* tonight and asked for the HD discount.

The account is in my wife's maiden name and has been on auto-pay ever since Oct of 04.

Not only did we get the 10 dollar discount for 24 months, we also got an extra 10 dollar credit for the first 12 months as well. That's a total of 360 bucks! This is on top of the free movie channels we get for being loyal customers for 6 years.

And I didn't even ask for the extra 10 dollars! Just mentioned we needed to save a little money was all.

Kudos to DirecTV!


----------



## latinkreationz (Jun 16, 2010)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> Directv started their FREE HD offer about a month or after I signed up. When I called and asked about getting it I was told I didn't qualify even though I had autopay and whatever else they wanted me to do. They never said why I didn't qualify but I can guess it was because I was already getting other deals like the FREE HD-DVR and HD Receiver ($300 value) and Free Starz/Showtime for 3 months at the time. I think I was also still under the 3 month trial of HD Extra Pack at the time.


I got my service in April of this year. I just called to ask for free HD for life and I was told that I didn't qualify because I don't have enough payment history with them. I pretty much have to wait till I'm closer to the end of my contract. I do have Premier, HD Access, WHDVR, 2 HD DVR, 1 HD and 1 SD box. And I referred a friend! Jeez. What more do they want??


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

latinkreationz said:


> I got my service in April of this year. I just called to ask for free HD for life and I was told that I didn't qualify because I don't have enough payment history with them. I pretty much have to wait till I'm closer to the end of my contract. I do have Premier, HD Access, WHDVR, 2 HD DVR, 1 HD and 1 SD box. And I referred a friend! Jeez. What more do they want??


You probably are getting a rebate as a 1st year customer.. this would make you ineligible for this offer.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

convem24 said:


> Both Dish and Directv are requiring auto bill pay to get the free HD promos. I think $120 off a year for auto bill pay is not a bad deal.


Actually, Dish does allow you to get Free HD for Life w/o auto bill pay if you pay a one time charge of $99.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

latinkreationz said:


> I got my service in April of this year. I just called to ask for free HD for life and I was told that I didn't qualify because I don't have enough payment history with them. I pretty much have to wait till I'm closer to the end of my contract. I do have Premier, HD Access, WHDVR, 2 HD DVR, 1 HD and 1 SD box. And I referred a friend! Jeez. What more do they want??





xmetalx said:


> You probably are getting a rebate as a 1st year customer.. this would make you ineligible for this offer.


I started service in April too and got free HD as soon as the offer became available. I had practically no payment history at that point and already got all the new customer discounts to boot.

Getting back OT, is the answer to the subject question No? I have yet to see anyone who's been able to get HD free for life as an existing customer.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Correct. Free HD for Life is only for new customers. Free HD is available for current customers, but for only 2 years. I would guess that after 2 years the HD fee will not exist anyways or you will just be able to renew that credit.

- Merg


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Correct. Free HD for Life is only for new customers. Free HD is available for current customers, but for only 2 years. I would guess that after 2 years the HD fee will not exist anyways or you will just be able to renew that credit.
> 
> - Merg


Sooner or later it will just like when we were kids. It was TV...no HD, no SD just TV. It will be just TV again. Then there won't be an extra fee for TV.

I think you're right. By the time the two years is up it's likely there won't be a fee any more.

Mike


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Sooner or later it will just like when we were kids. It was TV...no HD, no SD just TV. It will be just TV again. Then there won't be an extra fee for TV.
> 
> I think you're right. By the time the two years is up it's likely there won't be a fee any more.
> 
> Mike


Probably true, but also probably true is that our base package price will be $10 more 2 years from now.

Bottom line -- D* will still get their $.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I just called up about an hour ago, and asked if the HD for life was available for existing customers with auto pay. The CSR said it's free HD for 24 months for existing customers, and he told me to enroll in the auto pay and call right back, which I did, and they added it on my account. It shows on my account online, with the first $10 credit already! To me, it's a no brainer. I don't care if they have my credit card on file. It's a $240 savings, no matter how you slice it.

Oh, the CSR said the HD for "life" is the life of the commitment, so I'm assuming new customers are hetting it for the "life" of the contract as well, but I'm just basing that on what this CSR said.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

I was able to get 12 months free (that was the max I was offered) and wasn't even asked to sign up for auto bill pay. Guess it pays to be a loyal directv customer


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

506PIR said:


> I was able to get 12 months free (that was the max I was offered) and wasn't even asked to sign up for auto bill pay. Guess it pays to be a loyal directv customer


Yeah, the guy offered me 6 months right off the bat, without even mentioning auto pay, but said if I signed up, I'd get the 24 months, so it must be that extra year you have on me. :lol:
I just got a friend referral credit a week ago too.


----------



## Noresults (Aug 25, 2007)

Where do you get $10.month or 120 Year. I thought I was paying $5.00 month for HD


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Noresults said:


> Where do you get $10.month or 120 Year. I thought I was paying $5.00 month for HD


HD Access is $10/month and HD Extra is $4.99/mo.

Mike


----------



## latinkreationz (Jun 16, 2010)

Just wanted to give an update on my situation. I called Qwest because my internet promo ran out this month so I was put on another promo for 24 months. At the same time I ask the rep if she could put me on the HD promo. She tried but couldn't do it. So she transferred me to D* and explained to the rep what I wanted and voila! I'm now getting the HD discount for 24 months. Mind you, I've only been a customer since April 2010.


----------



## mrlopez8 (Jan 5, 2009)

dcandmc said:


> In some areas of the country DirecTV has instituted a hybrid return system. The box is dropped off at a local post office, and USPS then ships it to a UPS or FedEX collection point (can't remember which). The receipt tab that you speak of has the UPS/FedEx tracking number on it. There is absolutely no way to track the box while it is in custody of the USPS, or to confirm that it was in fact delivered into the hands of a USPS clerk. If the box gets lost before it makes it to the UPS/FedEx collection point (which in my case is two states away), the customer is SOL.


D* uses the USPS to ship returns/replacements now. I have the USPS tracking # strip but the trackng # shows: "Tracking Number doesn't exist" when I enter it on the USPS web site.

If D* says the unit wasn't returned, what do I do?


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

gfrang said:


> I once got ripped off for 400 something bucks on my debit card called the bank and got my money back in two days same as credit.I have credit cards but i don't like using them unless i am really broke because i usually pay the minimum and it ends up costing me a million billion bucks.


I agree debit cards are covered just like credit. At least with my credit union. I had a 2,100 charge that was fraud and had my money back the same day. 
I don't even own a credit card and do everything but my mortgage with auto pay.


----------



## matta2k (Jan 7, 2012)

(Bumping this old thread...) When you current DirecTV subscribers signed up for the free HD for 24 months with DirecTV, were you put under a renewed contract?

I swear that when I signed up for the free HD (along with a free HD DVR upgrade) I was told the requirements were auto bill pay and a one year contract. I canceled DirecTV today and they told me I agreed to TWO years (a grand total of FOUR years). 

My recollection: the free HD was for 2 years, but the contract was for 1 year (and I think that had more to do with the DVR upgrade).

So I'm worried DirecTV is going to charge me early termination fees, although I warned them: If they try it, I will never come back to them again. But maybe I did agree to two years and I'm remembering things wrong.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

matta2k said:


> (Bumping this old thread...) When you current DirecTV subscribers signed up for the free HD for 24 months with DirecTV, were you put under a renewed contract?
> 
> I swear that when I signed up for the free HD (along with a free HD DVR upgrade) I was told the requirements were auto bill pay and a one year contract. I canceled DirecTV today and they told me I agreed to TWO years (a grand total of FOUR years).
> 
> ...


The customer's agreement (lease addendum) says that there is a two year commitment for leasing a DVR. So, you probably did agree verbally as well to two years. However, you are correct that this is likely because of the DVR upgrade, not the free HD.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

matta2k said:



> (Bumping this old thread...) When you current DirecTV subscribers signed up for the free HD for 24 months with DirecTV, were you put under a renewed contract?


I agreed to a two year contract in order to get HD free for those 24 months.

~Alan


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> I agreed to a two year contract in order to get HD free for those 24 months.
> 
> ~Alan


You shouldn't have gotten a contract for that. They do require a minimum package (Choice), but that's it. Contracts are for leased hardware only.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

My contract is up. I'm getting ready to go through the unpleasant task of negotiating the goodies I want for resigning. The only one I really want is replacing my unsupported WHDVR system with DECA and SWiM. I get what you mean, *dpeters11*, but I hadn't thought of insisting they give me another 24 months of free HD access, too. Hummmm.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> You shouldn't have gotten a contract for that. They do require a minimum package (Choice), but that's it. Contracts are for leased hardware only.


Maybe the CSR told me wrong... 

I was thinking I was still under contract... maybe I'm not.

~Alan


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Carl Spock" said:


> My contract is up. I'm getting ready to go through the unpleasant task of negotiating the goodies I want for resigning. The only one I really want is replacing my unsupported WHDVR system with DECA and SWiM. I get what you mean, dpeters11, but I hadn't thought of insisting they give me another 24 months of free HD access, too. Hummmm.


Well, ok I left out a few requirements. Autopay, and HD receiver are needed. I'd never used it to get stuff I wanted, just signed up for it, and now I got resigned automatically. But then I just entered into a two year without trying to get anything from them in deals.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

As I am already on the 24 months HD access free program, I'm not worried about the other requirements. I qualify. I'm more concerned what happens in six months when the 24 months expires.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Carl Spock" said:


> As I am already on the 24 months HD access free program, I'm not worried about the other requirements. I'm more concerned what happens in six months when the 24 months expires.


Hopefully you'll just get an email like I did.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Hopefully you'll just get an email like I did.


What was in the email? Did they offer to continue free HD


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It was confirmation of free hd for two years. I had gotten it when it was first offered and did not contact them recently regarding it. The email just came unexpectedly.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

kcaudiofx said:


> Its only good if you agree to auto bill pay.. I myself also cant stand auto bill pay but to save me $120 a year ill do it  and I like how D* does their Auto Bill Pay, you KNOW every month WHEN it will be taken out.. But I do have customers that just refuse auto bill pay and are willing to pay that $10.00 a month.. Its all a personal choice, but I have NEVER heard anyone getting free hd WITHOUT auto bill pay..


 Last year when all this started they gave me 1 year free HD without autopay and I got it again after that 1 year ran out a number of months ago. Other reported the same back then.


----------



## jbwjbw (Apr 29, 2008)

So I have a question for everyone as it relates to this topic. 

I recently added HD and an HD-DVR (received the DVR for free for not being under contract).

I also have ATT Phone (land line) and DSL.

Should I try and call ATT and get them to bundle my existing service with my DTV service to save some money that way. Or would I just be better off to try and get the $10/month off on the HD by doing the auto-pay with DTV leaving my ATT and DTV separate?

Thanks!

- Justin


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Usually, the AT&T bundle counts as autopay for the free HD in DirecTVs system.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

jbwjbw said:


> So I have a question for everyone as it relates to this topic.
> 
> I recently added HD and an HD-DVR (received the DVR for free for not being under contract).
> 
> ...


You should do both. I got free HD and $10 off due to bundle, and both bills remained completely separate.

Having said that, $10 pales in comparison to the $50 I saved by dumping my AT&T land line entirely in favor of Verizon Home Connect for $10/month. So if you can get your internet by some other means (cable?) and phone service (VOIP, cell, etc.), you'll save a lot more money.


----------



## hornmdt (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, what's the correct protocol on getting the Free HD for 2 years or Free HD for life deal? Who do you call and what exactly do you say? I do have auto-pay and am a long time customer.

Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I called a regular CSR and said that I wanted the free HD for two years. She did have to transfer me, and they took care of everything. At that point I did not have autopay, so it was slightly more involved but there was no fuss.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have the free HD for 24 months using autopay.........but to be clear..........EVEN if I use AUTOPAY............It's still only 24 months of free hd, right? After the 24 months are OVER........and EVEN STILL using autopay, I still have to pay for HD..Or do they continue to extend it if you continue to use autopay?.... I'm thinking I still have a year or so left.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

mark40511 said:


> I have the free HD for 24 months using autopay.........but to be clear..........EVEN if I use AUTOPAY............It's still only 24 months of free hd, right? After the 24 months are OVER........and EVEN STILL using autopay, I still have to pay for HD..Or do they continue to extend it if you continue to use autopay?.... I'm thinking I still have a year or so left.


No one knows yet, since no one has past the two year point since it started. We are all guessing we will either have to start paying again, or call in to request another two years.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Or by then HD will be bundled into the regular package prices...which is probably the end plan, its just the timing that noone here can know for sure. If we don't get more of the luddites off of SD, it may be awhile. :lol:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I wish that DirecTV would aggressively pursue getting everyone switched over to HD (or at least MPEG)-compatible receivers. I wonder how much they save by giving new SD customers a R12 instead of a H24 or H25 (considering they'll need to do it eventually). It's time to bite the bullet.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Well there are 2 sides to it. D* has to do its best to control costs, so if the SD subscribers have working equipment, to actively go out and replace all their equipment on their dime, its got to have a large price tag. Then the other side is that many of those that are still on SD setups, due to financial reasons or other, that havent bothered to upgrade possibly because they "expect" D* to do it for free and they are stubborn SOB's and won't pay for anything they dont feel they should...:lol:


----------

